
Ask HN: How to apply for jobs when I dont fit into any specific openings - danbr
I&#x27;ve found it extremely difficult to find positions to which I am interested in and completely fit into.<p>I&#x27;d consider myself a &quot;generalist&quot;, I have a BS in mechE, but I&#x27;ve taught myself a ton about electrical engineering, built embedded systems, self-taught R, Python, C++, and have spent the last 4 years diving living with Linux. I&#x27;ve been working as a perception engineer building out sensor based systems for aeronautical applications. I&#x27;m going on 5 years of experience, while taking on more leadership responsibilities.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d like to move my career into space systems (space is the place!), although this is difficult in my geographic location (Boston, MA). I&#x27;ve been keeping an open mind and know the local 3d printer companies have some options, as well as biotech and robotics companies. Self-driving car companies are a turn off for me. I&#x27;m looking for a fulfilling career, not a fat fast paycheck.<p>It feels as if my resume gets passed over since I don&#x27;t fit perfectly into the square peg that these companies are looking for. Presenting myself as a generalist seems to be detrimental. While I personally see myself as one of the most important members in my current group as someone who can practically do everything. Although to others it seems I&#x27;m too much of a jack-of-all-trades, master of none, therefore companies dont want to spend time on me.<p>How do I showcase myself as an integral member of a team, someone who understands all aspects of an electro-mechanical&#x2F;embedded&#x2F;software engineering effort, while not seeming useless because I might not meet every requirement of a particular position I find interesting.
======
ianceicys
If your interested, Autodesk is hiring engineers in Boston, in the SeaPort. We
work with markers. Send me a note if you are interested in learning more.
[https://bit.ly/2X2vDLz](https://bit.ly/2X2vDLz)

~~~
danbr
Huh, I thought Autodesk only build software...this is cool! I'll certainly
send a message.

~~~
ianceicys
Cool! Here's more about our build space in Boston.
[https://vimeo.com/280926603](https://vimeo.com/280926603)

And something fun with robots.
[https://twitter.com/testkitchen/status/1163831601580728321?l...](https://twitter.com/testkitchen/status/1163831601580728321?lang=en)

Here's my linkedin.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianceicys/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianceicys/)

